# Amazon's Kindle



## Pergamum (Oct 25, 2008)

Oprah Endorses Amazon.com's Kindle -- Oprah Kindle -- InformationWeek

Oprah seems to like it....



Is it readable, does anyone have it and is it easy to get books into it (and how many will it hold?)


----------



## jwithnell (Oct 25, 2008)

Ran into someone with one on the train the other day. She really seemed to like it. Seemed like she was constantly moving the text up; I'm not sure I'd like that. I envisioned reading it more like a paperback page.


----------



## jawyman (Oct 25, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Oprah Endorses Amazon.com's Kindle -- Oprah Kindle -- InformationWeek
> 
> Oprah seems to like it....
> 
> ...



I think the Kindle is good, but I don't know about replacing the feel of a book. My other issue with the Kindle is that I am suspicious of anything Oprah endorses. It is as if that woman speaks ex cathedra.


----------

